# Is it suppose to do that?



## foxhound34 (Oct 12, 2005)

I just bought a 2002 Altima and I notice on the Highway when I take my foot off the gas the car would begin to de-accelerate as if the car was automatically applying the breaks and no the cruise control is not on. Is this suppose to happen? if not I'm gonna be very P.O.ed.


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hmmm, if you don't give them any gas, all cars will go slower.
It's hard to say if its normal cause we are not driving your car, let someone else drive it and see if they notice anything, dont tell them about the problem. :cheers:


----------



## foxhound34 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ha Ha funny. If you take your foot of the peddle you should be able to cruise for a few seconds at the same speed before the lack of power slows it down this physically feels like the brakes at being applied.


----------



## Ebbtide8 (Sep 23, 2005)

Are you in the right gear (top gear...4th or 5th depending on the model) and is the tranny working fine......what's the RPM and motor size?


----------



## foxhound34 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm driving in 3D I think, I just got the car today, it's a 2.5L S I believe.


----------



## Ebbtide8 (Sep 23, 2005)

It should be "3" or "D" not both. The "D" is essentially "overdrive" or 4th gear. If you have it in "3" you will never get out of third.

Hope this helps,

Ebb


----------



## foxhound34 (Oct 12, 2005)

I was initially driving in 3, so I was hoping that was the problem, however even when the car is in overdrive it does it. It feels to me like the break pads are on too tight, but I don't now much about cars, so I think I'm going to have my personal mechanic look at it and if there truly is a problem, which I hope their is because driving like this is annoying as all hell, I'll take it back to the dealer.


----------



## jhromy (Jan 23, 2004)

foxhound34 said:


> I was initially driving in 3, so I was hoping that was the problem, however even when the car is in overdrive it does it. It feels to me like the break pads are on too tight, but I don't now much about cars, so I think I'm going to have my personal mechanic look at it and if there truly is a problem, which I hope their is because driving like this is annoying as all hell, I'll take it back to the dealer.



I really dont think you have a problem...it's just how the car works. If you turn a light off with a switch should the light still stay on?


----------

